# report from the north 07/30



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

the weather is hot the is is OK 

2 blues 8#s
No Stripers

and no sun burn


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Catchin and no sunburn............*

That's always a good thing.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Lots of small snappers in the surf near Long Branch.


----------

